# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Фэн-шуй для улучшения здоровья

## Irina

*ФЭН-ШУЙ ДЛЯ УЛУЧШЕНИЯ ЗДОРОВЬЯ - ПЯТЬ ЭЛЕМЕНТОВ*

Астрология Даже если у человека от природы отличное здоровье и крепкое телосложение, продолжительное пребывание в среде с искаженными энергетическими вибрациями, которые могут быт вызваны различными причинами, в частности, неправильно планировкой или размещением дома, в конце концов приводит к ухудшению физического состояния организма.

Фэн-шуй позволяет найти источник дисбаланса в окружающей обстановке и предлагает средства, с помощью которые можно восстановить баланс и достичь гармонии. Принципы и рекомендации фэн-шуй следует применять, обязательно учитывая индивидуальные особенности каждого человека, его уникальную основную частоту и среду, в которой он находится.

Фэн-шуй и восточная медицина, эти два сложных искусства, при грамотном подходе позволяют обеспечить оптимальные для жизни и здоровья условия. Ниже описаны простые средства, с помощью которых вы можете достичь равновесия и гармонии в своей жизни.

*ПЯТЬ ЭЛЕМЕНТОВ*

   Пять элементов: земля, металл, вода, огонь, дерево - это архетипы, иди символические представления всех аспектов жизни. Человек и все живое - от мельчайшей субатомной частицы до самой большой вращающейся галактики - проходят через множество циклов: рождение-смерть, рассвет-закат, зима- весна-осень-лето и т. д. Все эти циклы могут быть представлены как результат взаимодействия пяти элементов.

С помощью теории пяти элементов можно определить, в каком органе или системе человеческого тела нарушено равновесие, поэтому она чрезвычайно эффективна для диагностики и саморазвития. С пятью элементами, помимо физиологических функций организма, также связаны эмоции, психологические особенности и черты характера. Таким образом, с помощью теории пяти элементов можно одновременно диагностировать тело, ум и дух.

Ниже приведены определения каждого из пяти элементов. В первом столбце описаны варианты для ситуации, когда один из элементов не уравновешен, или когда тело и органы подвергаются чрезмерной нагрузке, во втором - для ситуации, когда все находится в равновесии и функционирует в оптимальном режиме.

Внимательно прочитайте эти сведения и подумайте, что из перечисленного применимо к вам. Составьте список проблем и элементов, которые нуждаются в поддержке. Так, если вы часто простужаетесь, обратите внимание на легкие и металл, а также на землю и ее связь с иммунной и лимфатической системами.
Элемент 	



*Вода*
_
Не уравновешен   _  
- Проблемы с почками, мочевым пузырем
- Страх/фобии
- Боли в нижней части спины, ишиас
- Импотенция/фригидность
- Привязанность к вещам
- Неудовлетворенность  ходом своей жизни
- Частое мочеиспускание
- Тени, мешки под глазами
- Неспособность переносить холод
- Трудоголизм
- Задержка воды в организме
- Расстройство центральной нервной системы 	

*   Уравновешен*
- Удовлетворенность ходом своей жизни
- Способность довериться судьбе
- Жизнеспособность
- Быстрая адаптация
- Сильная воля
- Доброта и мягкость

*Дерево*

_Не уравновешен_
- Проблемы с печенью, желчным пузырем
- Гнев, его полное отсутствие
- Нетерпеливость, слабость духа
- Всегда на грани
- Проблемы с глазами
- Проблемы с равновесием, координацией движений
- Проблемы с сухожилиями
- Недостаточная гибкость
- Человек действия
- Судороги, особенно в плечах
- Мышечные спазмы
- Горечь во рту
- Нерегулярные месячные 	

_Уравновешен_
- Терпение
- Умственная и физическая гибкость
- Умение организовывать, планировать и принимать решения
- Умение действовать в сложных обстоятельствах
- Ясное мышление
- Решительность и отвага
*
Огонь*
_
Не уравновешен_
- Проблемы с сердцем, тонкой  кишкой
- Сердечно-сосудистые заболевания
- Бессонница
- Беспокойство, забывчивость
- Сверхчувствительность
- Перевозбуждение, потребности в стимуляторах
- Нарушения речи
- Чрезмерная живость на публике и угнетенность в одиночестве
- Жестокость, бесчувственность
- Боль в области груди 	

_Уравновешен_
- Удовлетворенность своей жизнью
- Живость
- Харизма
- Энтузиазм
- Способность чувствовать  ритм происходящего
- Знание своих  возможностей
- Любовь и заботливость

*Земля*

_Не уравновешен_
- Проблемы с желудком, поджелудочной железой
- Постоянное беспокойство
- Проблемы с иммунной системой
- Проблемы с пищеварением: скопление газов, отрыжка
- Невозможность сосредоточиться
- Проблемы с лимфатической системой
- Вялый кишечник
- Анемия
- Геморрой
- Избыточный или недостаточный вес
- Постоянные мысли о еде
- Переедание
- Неспособность принимать
- Ощущение топтания на одном месте, неспособность двигаться вперед 

*Уравновешен*
- Основательность, спокойствие
- Хорошее воображение
- Глубокое понимание и сочувствие
- Способность долго обходиться без еды
- Способность заботиться о других, не забывая о себе
- Сочувствие
- Хорошее пищеварение
- Способность передавать полномочия

*Металл*
*
Не уравновешен*
- Проблемы с легкими, толстой кишкой
- Грусть
- Одиночество
- Цинизм
- Астма
- Кожные аллергии, болезни
- Сенная лихорадка
- Узость взглядов, суждений 
_
Уравновешен_
- Ясность
- Оптимизм
- Организованность
- Устремленность в  будущее
- Смелость
- Способность создавать порядок из хаоса
- Хороший кислородный обмен

----------


## Irina

Изучив приведенную выше информацию, вы, вероятно, определили, какие из пяти элементов не уравновешены в вашем теле и вашей жизни. Для того чтобы уравновесить их, вы можете провести внутренние изменения в соответствии с рекомендациями по смене образа жизни и внешние изменения в соответствии с рекомендациями фэн-шуй. Начните с наложения диаграммы ба-гуа на свой дом или любую отдельную комнату. Центральный круг диаграммы должен совпадать с центром вашей комнаты. Область огня ба-гуа всегда будет находиться напротив входной двери.
Элемент 	Органы
*Огонь 	Сердце и тонкая кишка
Земля 	Желудок, селезенка и поджелудочная железа
Металл 	Легкие и толстая кишка
Вода 	        Почки и мочевой пузырь
Дерево 	Печень и желчный пузырь*

  Внимательно изучите свой дом или офис в поисках всего, что может быть связано с обнаруженным вами дисбалансом одного из элементов. Иногда эта деталь не очевидна, но вы обязательно что-нибудь найдете.

*    Уравновешивание элемента вода*

Ищите признаки застоя в водной области ба-гуа: беспорядок, поломанные вещи, незаконченные проекты, грязь, не закрывающиеся двери и/или неисправности водопровода по всему дому. Причиной дисбаланса также может быть чрезмерное стимулирование или использование воды в этой области: большие аквариумы, фонтаны, фотографии с изображением воды или изобилие синего цвета. Для того чтобы освободить водную энергию, попробуйте заняться рисованием, танцами или любой другой деятельностью, которая предполагает движение и рассеивает страхи.

Оцените свой жизненный путь. Удовлетворяет ли вас направление, в котором вы движетесь? Просите поддержки и учитесь принимать все так, как есть.

Кроме того, держите почки и низ спины в тепле. Не пейте кофе - он очень сильно действует на надпочечники. Не злоупотребляйте солью и пейте только тогда, когда испытываете жажду.

*    Уравновешивание элемента дерево*

Ищите застой в области дерева. Удалите из нее предметы, которые производят впечатление малоподвижности и негибкости, например, тяжелую мебель. Замените их более легкими и гибкими предметами. Лучший материал для использования в этой области - бамбук.

Учитесь более легко подходить к жизни и расслабляться. В этом вам помогут регулярный массаж и легкие физические упражнения. Длительные прогулки на природе также помогают уравновесить элемент дерево. Избавьтесь от гнева, не будьте злопамятны.

Кроме того, ограничьте в своем рационе животную пищу и увеличьте объем фруктов, овощей и злаковых. Избегайте жирной пищи, продуктов с повышенным содержанием холестерина и спиртных напитков, так как они сильно нагружают печень. Иногда позволяйте себе немного подурачиться - это дает очень хороший терапевтический эффект.


*Уравновешивание элемента огонь*

Ищите чрезмерную стимуляцию в области огня: высокую концентрацию в одном месте электрических приборов - телевизор, кондиционер, музыкальный центр; скопление дверей; искаженные отражения предметов; изображения активной деятельности. Добавьте в эту область спокойные изображения и предметы, которые воодушевляют и одобряют. Отлично подойдут красивые картины и другие произведения искусства.

Создайте в своей жизни ритм, внесите в нее порядок, старайтесь все доводить до конца и не беритесь за новое дело, пока не завершите предыдущее. Поймите, что удовлетворение от жизни достижимо только при уравновешенном подходе к ней. Займитесь тайцзи для поддержания физического и духовного равновесия. Найдите время для чтения и других занятий, которые доставляют вам удовольствие. Ешьте в определенные часы и только сидя. Избегайте стимуляторов, особенно кофе и алкоголя.

*    Уравновешивание элемента земля*

Ищите скопление предметов в области земли. Избавьтесь от всех вещей, которые больше не используете. Уборка в доме - отличный способ уравновесить землю. Очистите пространство и дайте энергии возможность двигаться. Убедитесь в том, что в спальне и гостиной существует баланс свободного пространства и мебели, а также других предметов обстановки.

Если вещей больше - удалите часть из них. Будьте организованы: завершите все незаконченные дела и проекты.

Научитесь принимать: если кто-то оказывает вам какую-то услугу, примите ее с благодарностью и не думайте, что вы теперь в неоплатном долгу. Старайтесь все доводить до конца. Ставьте перед собой легко достижимые цели и поощряйте себя после их достижения. Установите границы и придерживайтесь их; научитесь передавать полномочия. Заботьтесь о себе так, как вы заботитесь о других, и любите себя.

Займитесь спортом или любой другой физической деятельностью, которая обеспечит необходимую вашему организму физическую нагрузку.
*
    Уравновешивание элемента металл*

Ищите в области металла, а также во всем доме, слишком скупые, холодные или упорядоченные элементы. Добавьте веселья, цвета и комфорта. Избегайте изображений, которые вызывают мысли об одиночестве; замените их более теплыми и радостными. Поскольку металл связан с ограничениями и твердостью, добавьте символов элемента вода, которые сделают вещи более текучими и мягкими. Не злоупотребляйте белым; компенсируйте его теплым терракотовым цветом или другими цветами элементов земли и воды.

Поймите, что жизнь нуждается в спонтанности и радости. Научитесь радоваться движению по течению. Наслаждайтесь жизнью, смотрите комедии с друзьями. Проводите больше времени с другими людьми, особенно с детьми. Разрешите себе быть уязвимым и выражать глубокие чувства.

Каждый день растирайте все тело смоченной в горячей воде мягкой хлопковой мочалкой. Выполняйте физические упражнения, воздействующие на легкие и сердце. Очень эффективна йоговская поза моста. Ешьте пищу, богатую хлорофиллом, - сочные зеленые овощи, сине-зеленые водоросли, люцерну.

С помощью восточной медицины и фэн-шуй вы восстановите равновесие в своем теле и в окружающей обстановке, но самое главное, что вы можете сделать, - сказать себе, что в этот самый момент вы в полном порядке. Ваша истинная сущность совершенна. Прекрасно, когда человек хочет улучшить свое физическое и эмоциональное состояние, чтобы дать проявиться своему внутреннему совершенству. Но самый лучший фэн-шуй - любить, уважать и принимать самого себя таким, какой вы есть.

----------


## Sanych

Что бы жить по фэн-шую, надо много денег как я вижу  Проще всего делать последнее  - 



> любить, уважать и принимать самого себя таким, какой вы есть

----------

